

Ask HN: What's your reason for doing a startup? Money/Independance/Technology? - inodeman

What moves you to bootstrap your starup up?<p>Is it money? 
The feeling of working for yourself?
Want to shape the world?
Prove yourself you did it?
Impress others?
Other reason?<p>Seriously, at several points in my life, the reasons to bootstrap a startup have been different, and would like to know what your reason is.<p>Thanks a lot
======
terra_t
Personally I'm sick and tired of working on "charge of the light brigade"
projects that are run by people who've got no understanding of technology, no
understanding of target markets and that are doomed to fail from square one.

Honestly I'd rather have a secure job with benefits and a fat paycheck, but
that doesn't seem to actually exist anymore, so I'd rather hitch my star to
something I believe in. The way I see it, "playing it safe" means that I'll
fail 100% of the time -- with my startup it's possible I'll succeed.

------
eduardo_f
I quit because I wanted independence and I felt I couldn't learn new things in
my previous job. But the perspective of making money helps me focus and
continue working hard in my startup.

